# Dam2Dam Ride Wenatchee,WA



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

Just curious if anybody is, or has in the past rode in the Dam2Dam ride in the Wenatchee,WA area on Sept 29
Just so happens I will be doing my calls in the area that week so thinking of staying around for the century.

Ray Still


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

I havent done that one but I have done the Apple Valley Century that covers much of the same course. I think the Dam 2 Dam ride is definitely a worrthy ride with most of the money going to the Mike Utley Foundation. That beats the promoters pocket. The climb into and out of Chelan is interesting. If you are a good climber you will be dropping people going in and leaving Chelan. I always thought that was fun. There are a lot of fun and friendly people over there. Mike Utley was a Coug. I think you will like the Century.


----------



## Sir Bonkalot (Nov 26, 2006)

*I'll be there*

Have done the last 3 years. It's usually good weather and is well supported, so you should have an enjoyable ride. It has a bit of climbing getting into and out Chelan, but not too bad.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I will be doing some nice trail riding on horseback while you are all suffering. Have a good time.


----------

